# mac OS Sierra 10.12.6



## Leeuw67 (Nov 25, 2020)

Hi guys, I am new to OBS, just wondering if someone is able to help me out. I have an old mac 10.12.6 so can't download the latest OBS version, please advise me which version will work with my Mac and where can I download it from.


----------



## Gwanfried (Nov 29, 2020)

Hi there - I'm also using Sierra 10.12.6 (on a mid-2010 Macbook Pro), and as far as I can tell, the latest version that supports that OS is OBS 24.0.6. You can download that from the GitHub "Older Releases" area, here: https://github.com/obsproject/obs-studio/releases/tag/24.0.6


----------

